# Planning to move to Australia



## preeyu (May 15, 2013)

Hi

I ,my kid (1.5yrs) and husband planning to migrate to Australia
I want know how is job market ? I m working as Manager(advertising ) & husband is working (Call centre) 

DO we always have to first get into casual jobs when you land in Australia?


Pl helpp ...


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi, i think to arrive the job might be a challenge. I'm in the same situation as you. 
I was advise by my friend that this is very depends on luck. If you're lucky, you'll arrive with jobs within month. If not, might take 6 mths.
However, in order to wait, always aim for casual work 1st rather than sitting there waiting coz living cost in Australia is high especially the accommodation.
Somehow you might not find your job profession in Australia. Might come to a turning point doing something else.
If you're manager, might seek a lower ranking like executive level coz Ozzie might saying that you don't have Ozzie experience.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

l choose to come in about 3 years ago when the economy still somewhat fine and unemployment rate is still below 5%. Current ly the unemployment rate is 5.5% and may goes up to 5.75 by end of the year. The advantage this time around is currency is going down and may continue to goes down for the next year as well. Seems to be some advantages and disadvantage as well. The only problem is jobs. The approach l used is husband come over first seeking a job and start to earn. The new comer required 2 years before eligible for family assistance from Australia government, so by luck husband may success fully go through first 2 years or less without burning family savings with wife working back at home country. Do a proper budgeting and always prudent because Australia situation always changes when come to job depends on individual luck. l can ensure you Australia job market is very challenging as compared with Malaysia which also my home country by the way. l see many people spend whole family saving including selling their house back at home here without getting to stay but goes back which is a heart breaking situation.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

consensual said:


> l choose to come in about 3 years ago when the economy still somewhat fine and unemployment rate is still below 5%. Current ly the unemployment rate is 5.5% and may goes up to 5.75 by end of the year. The advantage this time around is currency is going down and may continue to goes down for the next year as well. Seems to be some advantages and disadvantage as well. The only problem is jobs. The approach l used is husband come over first seeking a job and start to earn. The new comer required 2 years before eligible for family assistance from Australia government, so by luck husband may success fully go through first 2 years or less without burning family savings with wife working back at home country. Do a proper budgeting and always prudent because Australia situation always changes when come to job depends on individual luck. l can ensure you Australia job market is very challenging as compared with Malaysia which also my home country by the way. l see many people spend whole family saving including selling their house back at home here without getting to stay but goes back which is a heart breaking situation.


Yeah, i do heard some people selling off everything just to be there but end up can't get a job, came back with nothing. 
Well, wish for the best to get a job or else will end up in casual work forever.


----------



## preeyu (May 15, 2013)

nemesis said:


> Yeah, i do heard some people selling off everything just to be there but end up can't get a job, came back with nothing.
> Well, wish for the best to get a job or else will end up in casual work forever.


Hi Guys, Thanks for your help & advise. However,that seems to be more of a scarier thing thinking that you might end up selling everything you own, going there, becoming unsuccessful & coming back empty handed!!! Well do we have any one here who can give a first hand info about the current job market situation there? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## michaelsusu (Jun 28, 2012)

Do not try. Esp your hubby can not get a job, all call centers were moved to India.


----------



## michaelsusu (Jun 28, 2012)

Do not mind if u have spent money on visa appl. Let it go. You will lose more money after getting here. Go to USA if you really want to migrate. Or go to India and china if u want to excel career.


----------

